# [HARDWARE] Portable en USE="+AMD -nVidia -M$" ? (résolu)

## Magic Banana

Ciao tutti!

Le sujet n'est pas vraiment lié à Gentoo mais à GNU/Linux en général. Ma soeur voulant un portable pas cher sur lequel je lui installerai un GNU/Linux (oui, j'ai participer à son éducation !  :Very Happy:  ), je me tourne du côté du Web pour savoir quoi acheter (je n'ai jamais acheté de portable)... et là c'est le drame ! J'ai passé des heures sur https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam et il semblerait que les expériences 100% heureuses soient extrêmement rares... D'après ce que j'ai pu lire HP s'en sort mieux que les autres. Sur leur site officielle toute une section est là pour proumouvoir l'utilisation de Red Hat, Suse ou Mandriva sur leurs machines. Ceci expliquerait donc cela. De plus Carrefour ne vend que du HP avec Linux. Qu'en pensez-vous ? HP vous semble un bon choix ?

Toute suggestion est la bienvenue. Toutefois l'ordinateur doit être bon marché et je préfèrerais que le processeur soit un Athlon (car Intel, contrairement à nVidia, est très peu coopératif avec le projet LinuxBIOS) et sans carte graphique nVidia (pire que tout pour ce qui est de cacher les spécifications de leur carte). Mon problème est presque politique !  :Laughing:  Et comme pour élire un politique, une fois les pourris retirés, il ne reste plus grand monde qui soit vraiment fonctionnel... En fait j'ai bon espoir qu'il en reste un : le HP NX6125 (et qui est ce Temet qui parle de Fedora ?  :Very Happy:  )

Enfin l'autre grand problème est celui de la vente liée. Si vous pouviez m'indiquer les endroits où l'on peut acheter un portable sans payer la taxe Micro$oft (l'offre Carrefour restant mince mais contenant celui qui est peut-être l'élu)... Au pire une taxe Mandriva me ferait déjà mois mal au coeur.

Au fait, je semble faire de la pub pour Carrefour mais ce n'est pas une bonne idée d'acheter cet ordinateur là à cette enseigne car il est bien moins cher ailleurs... avec Windows préinstallé !  :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT : Une URL qui merdoie...Last edited by Magic Banana on Fri Dec 15, 2006 3:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

Quel budget?

Je pense que de manière "éthique", ça te gène d'avoir windows de préinstallé (et surtout de le payer pour pas s'en servir). 

Au niveau portable, je te déconseille vivement Acer pour la qualité déplorable de leur SAV ( 2 mois pour échanger un chargeur de batterie qui avit rendu l'âme, 3 mois pour donner un devis pour un écran LCD qui avait reçu un choc)

Sinon, j'ai testé Fujitsu-Siemens :

- 1 carte mère fusillé suite à une manipulation électronique douteuse sur un port USB (sur-intensité, ça pardonne pas) ==> Fujitsu-Siemens m'a envoyé un gentil technicien qui m'a changé ma carte-mère sur site en moins d'une semaine (j'ai plus les délais exacts, la panne n'affectait pas le fonctionnement global, juste 2 ports USB en moins et n'était pas génante)

- 1 point noir sur certains modèles : je n'ai jamais réussi à activer le wifi sous linux sur un des 3 que je possède (celui qui a un processeur AMD et une carte ATI) malgré le fait que le chip wifi est un Atheros. (à la fois, j'ai pas poussé mes recherches là-dessus, ce PC ne devant pas être utilisé en wifi, ce serait du à une activation/désactivation du wifi par un bouton géré logicielement sous Win et pour lequel il n'y aurait rien de similaire sous Linux)

Des echos que j'en ai eu, Toshiba ne serait pas parmi les meilleurs élèves de la catégorie en terme de compatibilité matériel avec linux.

Un site qui pourra t'être utile quand tu auras déterminé quelques modèles potentiellement interessants :

http://www.linux-laptop.net/

----------

## Magic Banana

Merci pour ton lien YetiBarBar, je connaissais ce site mais bêtement je n'étais pas allé le consulter après avoir découvers le HP NX6125... et cela m'a refroidi... Un type sous Kubuntu qui semble s'y connaître a galéré pour faire fonctionner la majorité des fonctionnalités mais pas toutes... Comme je vais lui mettre Ubuntu c'est moi qui vais devoir galérer... et elle ne sera pas contente parce que le suspend ne marchera pas !  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuF

Le NX6125 c'est pas le modèle qui est vendu par Mandriva ? Logiquement il devrait avoir un support niquel sous linux non ?

----------

## Mickael

Pour moins d'emmerde choisit une carte graphique intel.

EDIT : ha ba oui, je suis con, amd+intel  :Laughing:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Des portables avec une carte graphique Intel et un processeur AMD c'est rare (si existant) malheureusement.

En lisant les expériences avec d'autres distributions sur le NX9125, il semblerait que seul le lecteur d'emprunte digitale et le scroll du touchpad soient impossible à faire fonctionner... mais personne n'a vraiment tout testé (remarquez cela m'étonnerait aussi que ma soeur utilise le Firewire !  :Laughing:  ).

Je vais probablement rester sur ce choix à moins que vous en ayez d'autres ! Ou des critiques négatives de ce modèle ?

----------

## anigel

Si tu n'es pas trop pressé, laisse-moi jusqu'à vendredi stp. Je ne suis pas certain qu'il s'agisse exactement de ce modèle, mais un collègue a un jouet qui y ressemble furieusement.

Amicalement,

----------

## Temet

Perso je te conseillerais plus un proc Intel quand même.

Faut admettre que depuis quelques temps, Intel torche AMD.

En plus si tu prends un truc centrino, pour le wifi c'est finger in the noze  :Wink: 

Moi j'ai un Asus et j'en suis très content, mais c'est pas du premier prix (même si c'est pas super cher non plus) ... et c'est avec les flags "Intel Nvidia M$" ... tout le contraire de ce que tu veux  :Wink: 

Sinon, tu remarqueras que le Temet qui cause sur le blog Fedora, il balance un lien vers le wiki Gentoo  :Wink: 

(pis si je suis sous Nux aujourd'hui, je le dois beaucoup à MrTom  :Wink: )

----------

## Magic Banana

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Si tu n'es pas trop pressé, laisse-moi jusqu'à vendredi stp. Je ne suis pas certain qu'il s'agisse exactement de ce modèle, mais un collègue a un jouet qui y ressemble furieusement.
> 
> Amicalement,

 

Attendre pour avoir son avis ou parce qu'il veut le vendre ?

----------

## kopp

Il semblerait que Dell rembourse les licenses windows sans trop discuter d'après une affaire récente. Tu peux trouvers des offres pas chères chez eux. Enfin, tu ne nous as pas donné d'ordre de prix non plus.

Par contre je plussoie le intel pour le portable. Ils sont clairement supérieurs. Enfin c'est ton choix.

----------

## Magic Banana

Ordre de prix : comme le HP NX9125 (moins de 800).

----------

## anigel

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Attendre pour avoir son avis ou parce qu'il veut le vendre ?

 

C'était pour avoir son avis, mais c'est raté : la bouille du portable est la même, mais les specs n'ont rien à voir. Désolé !

----------

## Scullder

Même si des marques vendent des pc avec un système gnu/linux préinstallé, je trouve vraiment dommage que les pc se situent surtout dans le bas de gamme. Pour travailler, c'est inutilisable.

J'ai essayé de convertir un peu à Linux autour de moi, j'ai eu quelques portables sous la main, je suis dégoûté  par les systèmes merdiques qui peuvent se trouver là dessus (genre les touches d'activation du wi-fi qui ne fonctionne que sous windows et les touches de réglages du son bloquées sous linux sur le son à off). J'achèterai jamais de portable sans pouvoir le tester avant sous Linux, savoir exactement ce qu'il y a dedans niveau matos (ça c'est mission impossible avec les pc de marque), ou avoir de retour positif de la part d'un utilisateur de ce portable sous Linux.

Perso, j'aimerai bien m'acheter un apple plus tard histoire de pas être trompé sur la marchandise, j'ai pas les moyens tout de suite mais je me permet quand même de rêver à du matos de qualité avec une excellente finition.  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Il semblerait que Dell rembourse les licenses windows sans trop discuter d'après une affaire récente. (snip)

 

çà, je voudrai bien le voir irl   :Rolling Eyes:   j'ai déjà essayé sans succès par le passé et compte bien malgré ce, renouveler l'expérience d'ici un an ou deux ; mais sincèrement je pense que ce n'est qu'une légende geekéenne  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Merci anigel d'avoir essayé de me renseigner. De toute façon les retours concernant le HP NX6125 semblent tous excellents que ce soit pour la qualité du matériel (cf. [url=http://www.ldlc.com/critiques/PB00030965-1/hp-nx6125-amd-sempron-3100-256-mo-40-go-15-tft-dvd-rw-wi-fi-g-lecteur-d-empreinte-freedos.html ]retour des acheteurs sur ldlc.com[/url]) ou la compatibilité avec GNU/Linux (cette expérience ou celle-là ou celle-là avec Gentoo).

Vue son prix, Sculder, tu peux probablement déjà l'acheter.  :Wink: 

Sinon, cela n'existe vraiment pas des portables vendus sans système d'exploitation ?

----------

## kopp

Magic Banana, tu en trouves, mais ils te reviennent plus cher qu'un portable vendu avec Windows. J'ai aucun nom en tête mais je sais que j'avais regardé. Bref, autant filer des sous à microsoft.

----------

## Magic Banana

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Rewolution

Bonjour, 

je dispose actuellement d'un HP nx6125 qui fonctionne parfaitement sous linux (sous ubuntu pour ce pc). 

La 3D fonctionne avec les drivers proprios, wifi avec ndiswrapper mais depuis il y a un driver dans le kernel qui dois pouvoir le gerer je pense (chipset bcm4318). 

Cependant je n'ai pas testé le modem 56k, ni le pcmcia (mais le port semble détecté et fonctionné d'après mes recherches), le lecteur d'empreintes digitales.

Cordialement.

----------

## Magic Banana

Merci Rewolution ! Je passe le sujet en résolu.  :Wink: 

----------

## polytan

Desole pour le retard, mais je redis comme sur un autre post :

Si tu veux du matos a un prix raisonnable avec de la qualite et un service apres-vente irreprochable, va voir sur ce site :

http://www.ww-mmm.de/

Il font des portables dans la section shop (qui est en anglais  :Wink:  ) sur mesures.

Pour la petite histoire, je faisais parti de l'assoc Lolica (Logiciels Libres en Champagne Ardennes) et le president avait une machine de chez eux : suport linux extra, recu en 8 jours et tout marche nikel.

Voila, un bon plan quoi (meme si l'adresse du site est un peu barbare ...)

----------

## Magic Banana

Puisque quelqu'un a fait remonter ce fil, j'en profite pour vous donner un retour d'expérience.

Le HP NX 6125 (livré avec Mandriva 2006 encore dans son cellophane  :Laughing:  ) de ma soeur fonctionne à merveille sur Ubuntu. Seule la carte WIFI demande du travail (ndiswrapper  :Evil or Very Mad:  ). Ce qui fait toujours enragé c'est que nous l'avons acheté juste avant des soldes assez impressionnants (il coûte maintenant 500). Si vous voulez en profitez, c'est [url=http://www.boostore.com/Carrefour/Produits/portable2/defaut?Prod=M00017710&CC={237401DC-A0D9-4C0B-8D20-CE9CFA181145}]ici[/url] que ça se passe.

Dans le même esprit (USE="+AMD -nVidia -M$"), je pense acquérir sous peu un HP NX6325 TURION 64 TL-52. Il se trouve maintenant à moins de 750. Je suis assez confiant sur cet achat (puisque le modèle doit différer assez peu de celui de ma soeur). Tout le dilemme se situe au niveau de la distribution... Gentoo ou Ubuntu. J'aime Gentoo. J'ai appris énormément avec elle. Mais avec Ubuntu on passe tellement moins de temps à l'administration (choix des paramètres USE, temps de compilation, cassages relativement fréquents, configuration par défaut à modifier pour se faire un beau bureau homogène, etc.). D'un autre côté je sais que cela me manquerait... Et puis la communauté Gentoo francophone est tellement sympathique !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Si tu choisis Ubuntu, essaie ptêt gNewSense avant   :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

J'y pense ! Ce qui m'ennuie toutefois c'est que pour l'instant (la dernière version est sortie il y a quelques jours), cette distribution se base sur Dapper avec par exemple son noyau 2.6.15. Pas terrible pour avoir facilement sa carte WIFI fonctionnelle...

----------

## Tuxicomane

Ah tiens je ne savais pas...

En effet c'est pas terrible là dessus   :Sad: 

----------

